# Can I use or add a CD player to my existing radio?



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hello folks, I have a puzzle; 

:normal: I have a Toyota car; on the buttons along the bottom where you press to select the channels, it has buttons that say CD, and other selective devices. 
:normal:Now this Radio came equip. with a cassette player installed. 
:normal: What I am wondering is I want to add a CD player, does this mean that there is some connection available on the back of this radio to plug in a CD player or am I barking up the wrong tree???
:normal: I'd like to keep my cassette player and add the CD player upgrade but I don't want to put out a big check for a new system and tear half my dash apart to install it. 
:smile: I welcome the come back on this, God Bless DC. *


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I suspect there might be a connection there for a remote mount multiple CD player. You'd have to get hold of the schematic (or pull the radio) to see what kind of wire/connectors are present. I would bet it is set up to plug right into a such a player. Of course that would have to be mounted somewhere, get supplied with power, and run wires to connect to radio. A good bit of work, but perhaps worth it?


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Thank Raylo for the input :smile:*


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

for a CD changer only, not an aftermarket CD player.


----------

